# I think mice have taken over my boat.



## jayhanig (Feb 1, 2019)

I have a 17' runabout I keep out in my driveway that I hadn't used for a couple of years. It's got a cover and the battery is on a battery maintainer. I recently had a reason to open it up and discovered that it was loaded with mouse turds. It stunk of urine as well.

I shop vacced the turds and washed down the vinyl upholstery. I also bought a new cover and got rid of the old one which reeked of animal urine. So far, so good.

But what can I do to make sure they don't move back in?


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 24, 2021)

I would get a box of moth balls, or maybe 2. Fill 2 inexpensive Tupperware, with lids, and place in the boat. When you get ready to use the boat, put lids on and remove the tupperwares. It may smell like grandma's closet, but the moth balls should keep mice out. Just a thought.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

10-4 on the moth balls.
I did the same thing in my attic to discourage the pests (works for awhile, then they come back when the odor is gone)
if you ever buy a box of "Snake-a-Way", it smells just like moth balls - so it "could" be a general use thing for a lot of varmint issues.
Option #2: get out and go boating more often.


----------



## cartoonist (Dec 24, 2021)

Another idea is to buy some peppermint extract and use a spray bottle to apply it around inside the boat. It smells better than mothballs but will have to be re-applied periodically as it wears off. But mice really don't like the smell.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you want to dispense with the rodents put some Rat-X out in jar lids in the floor of the boat. It is non toxic to second generations and just causes the mice/rats to need to take on water, but they can't. They die of dehydration. It can be found at the orange box store. While you are inspecting the boat, check your engine and other places where rubber hoses exist. They tend to chew on them to sharpen their teeth. Especially check the pitot tube for the speedometer. Don't ask me how I know, but if it is broken and you are on plane, your boat starts to fill with water the faster you go.


----------

